# Zeilenumbruch in String variable



## Gast (9. Sep 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Stringvariable String ausgabe = "ersteZeile\r\nzweiteZeile";

Der Zeilenumbruch wird aber ignoriert. Der String wird in ein JPanel gezeichnet. (Fenster mit Menu und dann der getComponentPane() das JPanel mit dem Text angefügt.)

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß


----------



## Beni (9. Sep 2006)

Ein JPanel zeichnet keinen Text... meinst du vielleicht ein JLabel? Jedenfalls ignorieren viele Componenten Zeilenumbrüche, aber du kannst den String als HTML übergeben: "<html>bla
bli</html>", und die Swing-Komponenten werden dann einen Umbruch machen.


----------



## Gast (9. Sep 2006)

Ne, ich male mit der paintComponent-Methode (also Graphics usw) in ein JPanel einen String. Dieses JPanel füge ich in einem Frame (in welchem ich vorher Menüs eingefügt habe) ein und so bekomme ich mein Hintergrundbild. 

Werde es mal mit der HTML_Methode versuchen.


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2006)

So weit ich weiß musst du da einfach Hochkommata hinsetzten:
String ausgabe = "ersteZeile"+'\r'+'\n'+"zweiteZeile";

Dann müsste das klappen


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2006)

Nein!


----------

